# Help finding me the Pulsar "I am the Man" Advertisement original track



## rajivrocks (Aug 3, 2009)

*What is Bajaj Pulsar Pulsar "I am the Man" Advertisement original song? *

   From few days i was searching for the original sound track of bajaj pulsar 220 advertisement i liked the track very much after rigorous search i was still not able to find the original track expect its lyrics


_"I'm the man.. i've come for your money and all your honey coz i can.. I'm the man.. a legend with the ladies cant believe how crazy i am.. coz i can.. all the birds in the sky wish that they could fly like i can.. coz....m the MAN"_

The Track is awesomely tailored and intelligently caste'd, i think this is one of the killer ads of bajaj better than its rivals can come near in this slot and between i guess this sound track is custom sang for bajaj if anyone knows more information on this do shed some light. Thank you.

..::RJV::..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2009)

The ad rocks. I was addicted to that track a week back. Let me know if you find it.


----------



## Alanis (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's a Jingle, written specifically for the ad, not a full song. If you listen to the end, he sings something like "I'm blue and i'm red and i'm black and i'm yellow..." which my brother tells me are the colours of the bike that are available...


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 4, 2009)

Link to someone blog containing mp3, youtube vid


----------



## max_demon (Aug 4, 2009)

*rapidshare.com/files/250397012/I_am_the_man.mp3


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ 

hey thanx alot for tat link..will check tat out..

i never knew tat there wud be guys like me here who jus love tat song especially wen the singer sings  "im the man...." tat tone is jus so awesome.. 
-------

also, a big thanx to RajivRocks for starting this thread... 
----------


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I too was searching for the same.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

You can grab the rintone & other mobile goodies at Pulsar 220 DTSI Website


----------

